# wedding band/rings



## spinblue (Apr 13, 2011)

In my case, I wear a wedding band. When I know my hands are going to get really messy, I'll take it off. Not sure really why other than it seems easier to wash my hands better without it on. 

I'm not concerned with the band itself as its just a simple, smooth gold band.

Maybe its just a way of announcing that I'm a very fortunate man and that I get to cook for my special girl. :biggrin2:


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 13, 2011)

Home cook here, so the pros may have some rules to deal with that I do not. I leave mine on. I usually wash my hands a few times during prep/ cooking, and I slide the ring up and down the finger a little to clean under/ around. If I'm mixing ground beef or something like that I may remove the ring ahead of time, and if not I'll usually pull it off when washing up to make sure I get it cleaned thoroughly.


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 13, 2011)

Some people get weird about it. Years ago (about 1968 or 69) I dislocated my little finger at the first joint after the knuckle playing basketball. When I showed up at work the next day with my finger in a splint and my hand bandaged, I got lots of sympathy, of course, until one of the women in the office asked if I was wearing my wedding ring under all the gauze. She was appalled when I told her I had taken it off to play ball, as I always did. She said that if her husband ever took off his wedding ring, she'd divorce him! Several of the other women agreed, and made it clear that they thought I was a total pig! I was afraid they were going to dislocate another of my somewhat more treasured body parts. 

Thank god for women's lib!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2011)

i always take mine off when cooking, sharpening, etc. So does my wife. We have a ring holders near every sink in our house so we have a safe place to put them down.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 13, 2011)

JBroida said:


> i always take mine off when cooking, sharpening, etc. So does my wife. We have a ring holders near every sink in our house so we have a safe place to put them down.


 
This is a great idea! I have had to re-make far too many rings for people who took them off to do something and never saw them again.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 13, 2011)

i take mine off for sharpening only. i wear mine all day at work and never take it off for anything but sharpening. if i start taking it off for things it'll get lost and that is the worst thing that could happen


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 13, 2011)

I hardly wear mine since my job doesn't allow it. I do put it on when I am out with my wife but mostly I don't wear it. She doesn't seem to mind to much though.


----------



## spinblue (Apr 13, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> This is a great idea! I have had to re-make far too many rings for people who took them off to do something and never saw them again.



Count me in that group. I lost one band already, that's one too many. I was sure I put it in a safe place. Yeah, so safe I can't find the darn thing. Yeah, it's safe, safe from me.


----------



## spinblue (Apr 13, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> She was appalled when I told her I had taken it off to play ball, as I always did. She said that if her husband ever took off his wedding ring, she'd divorce him! Several of the other women agreed, and made it clear that they thought I was a total pig! I was afraid they were going to dislocate another of my somewhat more treasured body parts.
> 
> Thank god for women's lib!



I guess that's up to each woman. Mine could careless, I don't have the time or inclination for any reason to not wear it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 13, 2011)

I've never worn a ring of any kind, wedding or other. Purely a safety issue. When I married, I offered to have a band tattooed on my finger, but my wife said she understood my reasons and not to bother.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate rings yet I tried to wear my wedding band but with a job that I have to take it off for it just got worn less and less until never. My wife has nudged me once in awhile over it but I think she understands. 

Back to the subject, I would remove it before doing any scuzzy work and for washing up.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't take it off. No reason to.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 14, 2011)

spinblue said:


> Count me in that group. I lost one band already, that's one too many. I was sure I put it in a safe place. Yeah, so safe I can't find the darn thing. Yeah, it's safe, safe from me.


You know, Del make make you a cool new one :thumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 15, 2011)

My job doesn't allow it, but I wear it at home, even when I cook.

I used to hate taking it off for work, but it is a great way to remind myself of my wedding vows, and I get to contemplate that every day. Lots of people wear one every day, but not everyone gets to be reminded of it!


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to wear a bracelet and that got super hot and i dont wear it anymore, I do take of my ring at times esp when I clean my hands. The faucit handle fits the ring perfectly so i slide it on there so I dont loose it.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 23, 2011)

Though I'm not married I do have an engagement ring that I wear on a chain. I subscribe to the notion that nothing should be on your hands and wrists. Hygiene and safety always comes first.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 23, 2011)

I never take it off.


----------



## sashae (Apr 25, 2011)

I broke my hand really badly a few years back (multiple surgeries/pins/etc) and stopped wearing my ring for about 6-9 months and never got used to wearing it subsequently. I keep the band on my keyring instead, my wife doesn't seem to mind...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 26, 2011)

+1 on jewelry getting hot. I have gotten burned by my wedding band while sauteeing before (no longer wear it to work); also as above mentioned, metal bracelets tend to conduct enough heat in a pro kitchen to cause minor burns...

I wear a gold cross around my neck, and once was reaching over a 500 degree oven; it apparently heated up while dangling; needless to say, when I stood up, I got a nice burn on my chest.....


----------



## cnochef (Apr 26, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I've never worn a ring of any kind, wedding or other. Purely a safety issue. When I married, I offered to have a band tattooed on my finger, but my wife said she understood my reasons and not to bother.


 
Exact same situation as me!!!


----------



## ecchef (Apr 26, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> I never take it off.


 
+1. My band fits pretty snug, and my knuckles are to big to get it off without considerable effort. At work, I usually wear gloves for any job that involves touching raw product or something that isn't going to the heat right away. The only thing that bothers me is getting degreaser under it, kinda rots the skin away if not dealt with promptly.


----------

